# Dossiers personnels perdus sur Outlook pour Mac



## Anne M26 (3 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour
J'ai installé la dernière version Mac OS High Sierra 10.13.1 qui a déclenché la MAJ du pack Office Microsoft le 15/11 avec la version 15.40 d'Outlook 2016.
Quelques bugs avec Excel mais surtout Outlook a planté il y a 3 jours et depuis je ne retrouve plus mes dossiers personnels dans lesquels j'archivais un grand nombre de mails ! J'ai également perdu mes listes de diffusion et tous les événement inscrits dans mon calendrier.
Outlook me permettait de récupérer les mails de 4 adresses différentes : 2 adresses IMAP et 2 POP.
J'ai vérifié sur les serveurs et n'ai retrouvé aucun dossier personnel. Ces dossiers personnels (dans l'ancienne version Outlook) n'étaient pas rattachés aux adresses mails mais à l'ordinateur. Je pense (ou plus précisément j'espère très vivement !) qu'ils sont dans mon ordinateur mais je ne sais pas du tout où chercher.
Je ne suis pas une férue d'informatique et ai besoin de votre aide pour me guider.
Merci à ceux ou celles d'entre vous qui "touche leur bille"  de bien vouloir m'aider !
Anne


----------

